# The plasters a form is loney.



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Were not all dead.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it's cool that some still do plaster in north america. i have never seen or heard of anyone doing it in my area and have not found a supplier that carries plaster of any kind.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> it's cool that some still do plaster in north america. i have never seen or heard of anyone doing it in my area and have not found a supplier that carries plaster of any kind.


Yes there are plasters in North America. The north east is known for blue board &Traditional wet. The south is known for cement stucco. In the west it's E.I.F.S. 

There are many Suppliers around here. Great lakes gypsum is the biggest. There are gypsum mines up north And we get the freshest stuff.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

There's tons of stucco around here, some veneer up in the resorts. We do venitian when we get a chance but not much of it going up because of the price. Mostly just residential drywall with two coats, bullnose, and hand texture. We are actually traveling to New Mexico on Monday for a large commercial job, which will be the first commercial work I've done in years. It's work and I'm happy to do it whatever it may be!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some plaster pics for you


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

They showed a room on that show called million dollar rooms it was a 12 million for the room they said it took the plasterers more than 2 years to do. I wish i knew how to share the vid but it was freaky good it's hard to imagine doing art and work at the same time what a skill:notworthy:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gordie said:


> They showed a room on that show called million dollar rooms it was a 12 million for the room they said it took the plasterers more than 2 years to do. I wish i knew how to share the vid but it was freaky good it's hard to imagine doing art and work at the same time what a skill:notworthy:


Yes, ornamentals ceilings will set you back a few dollars. I was part of the hill auditorium restoration in Ann Arbor Michigan Not sure how much it cost but probably over $12 million. I've done work in Henry Fords house a Museum now. Also I have a few dome ceilings under my belt. 

I miss the big jobs, but I'm still on my tools so I'm happy.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gordie said:


> They showed a room on that show called million dollar rooms it was a 12 million for the room they said it took the plasterers more than 2 years to do. I wish i knew how to share the vid but it was freaky good it's hard to imagine doing art and work at the same time what a skill:notworthy:


Still nobody over here in the plaster form.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

What's plaster ? :blink:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes there are plasters in North America. The north east is known for blue board &Traditional wet. The south is known for cement stucco. In the west it's E.I.F.S.
> 
> There are many Suppliers around here. Great lakes gypsum is the biggest. There are gypsum mines up north And we get the freshest stuff.


E.I.F.S. is also known in the south. Blue board equivalent is called 1coat. When I worked in the New England, I never heard it called "Traditional Wet" just BB.

IMO, there really isn't any true plaster art work here in the USA, with maybe the exception of the Biltmore mansion in NC. Over in Europe, now that's artisan work on a whole different level.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The plasterers around here just decorate. We the drywallers and framers build the art,,, the TAPERS nowadays are more the plasterer than anything. With all the crazy details and beads the tapers have to make look good:yes: . Plastering in my area is a Decoration/texture of the walls and ceilings. They spend more time masking than decorating. Dont get me wrong, plaster is an area Im starting to touch on and truly appreciate the finish it provides, but lets get it straight who the real artists are:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> E.I.F.S. is also known in the south. Blue board equivalent is called 1coat. When I worked in the New England, I never heard it called "Traditional Wet" just BB.
> 
> IMO, there really isn't really any true plaster art work here in the USA, with maybe the exception of the Biltmore mansion in NC. Over in Europe, now that's artisan work on a whole different level.


To me traditional wet is lath and cement 3 coats. BB I have always done 2 coat diamond veneer plaster system. Skim coating is using a mill mix plaster. Just the jargon I know. 

There is a lot of ornamental plaster in the U.S. can be found in the historical parts of town and in the upper side of town. Not so in new construction.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Plaster!! Cant beat it!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

lrees said:


> Plaster!! Cant beat it!


 


Actually you can BEAT IT 

Unfortunately if you do that you can't FIX IT. :yes:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ok.. better hit it hard.... Thats why we have professionals.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> To me traditional wet is lath and cement 3 coats. BB I have always done 2 coat diamond veneer plaster system. Skim coating is using a mill mix plaster. Just the jargon I know.
> 
> There is a lot of ornamental plaster in the U.S. can be found in the historical parts of town and in the upper side of town. Not so in new construction.


we are doing some structo-lite work in April ,do you ever do any of that?That seems to be the favorite of most of my GC,s we do some basecoat[imperial ]also but mostly structo -lite--/diamond or unical veneer was a big thing for me but has dropped off since 08


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> we are doing some structo-lite work in April ,do you ever do any of that?That seems to be the favorite of most of my GC,s we do some basecoat[imperial ]also but mostly structo -lite--/diamond or unical veneer was a big thing for me but has dropped off since 08


Ah Yes The smell of Structolite in the morning. We use Structolite. Mainly for larger traditional Plaster Repairs and mud sets. Never used it on a veneer system. Structolite has to be at least 3/8 of an inch thick To be solid. I have applied it on the brown side of drywall. Sounds crazy but it works Structolite will bond to the backside of drywall no link needed. Also works with Imperial basecoat. Structolite has a few more uses All depends on the project And what the wall is calling for. 

I have been doing a lot of skim coating the last two years. 

Cheers.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

DSJOHN said:


> we are doing some structo-lite work in April ,do you ever do any of that?That seems to be the favorite of most of my GC,s we do some basecoat[imperial ]also but mostly structo -lite--/diamond or unical veneer was a big thing for me but has dropped off since 08


I do alot of remodeling with basecoat. And prolly at least a home a month with that. Basecoat and finish with lime gauging and sand. Its a finished quality product. You get what u pay for.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Plasterer Approved. 

http://youtu.be/UpkFvlMfiO0


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Ancient Greek architecture is distinguished by its highly formalised characteristics, both of structure and decoration.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Cinco de Mayo amigos.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Cinco de mayo??? What the hell is that??? I'm not familiar with that!!!


----------

